# Why I Want to Raise A Therapy Dog



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

My GSD, Tetley, is a Therapy Dog in Training. My goal is to get her certified to help not only my family, but other families too. 

Why raise and train Therapy Dog everybody asks me - well, I first became interested in Therapy Dogs while in college. For 3 years I worked for an afterschool program at a YMCA with kids from the 4th through 8th grade. One part of our grant requirement was to launch an activity that showed we valued the YMCA's 3 commitments. Those 3 commitments are as follows:

• Children and youth deepen positive values, their commitment to service and their motivation to learn 
• Families build stronger bonds, spend time together and become more engaged with their communities 
• Individuals strengthen their spiritual, mental and physical well-being 

With these commitments in mind, the head counselor and I had the kids adopt 'grandparents' at a local assisted living and nursing home. We visited every week, learned from the 'grandparents,' tought them a thing or two as well … and oftentimes ran into Therapy Dogs. After this experience, as well as my own personal family experience - I knew I wanted a Therapy Dog to brighten the lives of others - whether it be those sick, lonely, or just those who needed a smile for the day. 

After years of being on a wait list to adopt a released Service Dog In Training, I started researching other dogs that would make good Therapy Dogs that I could raise from puppyhood. I decided to get a GSD. The breed, with it's desire to "work" and high trainability fit the criteria. Enter, Tetley, my GSD! 

While Tetley is 5 weeks into her training and is doing very well. Her Sit, Stay, Stop and Walking on a Leash are really coming along. I work with her daily and we meet with a trainer 1x/wk. We socialize her as much as possible. She really puts on a show in front of people - so well behaved and genuinely happy and calm. If she passes and becomes a Therapy Dog, I will be thrilled, if not, well, I will still love her - how couldn't I with that face??









Below is a link to Tetley's Blog - Becoming a Therapy Dog. I have started documenting her development, training, and endeavors and plan to do so throughout her life. It's a work in progress, but if you are interested in reading about her, feel free to check out the below link. Also, if there are any recs for the blog, feel free to PM them to me. 

http://tetleythegsd.wordpress.com


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

That's great that you are interested in therapy dog work! 

I had a retriever/spaniel mix adopted from the pound that turned out to be an amazing therapy dog! His best trick was playing the piano. That was always a hit with the retirement home residents.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

That is so wonderful. I want to do the same with my seven wk old lab puppy. I will be watching your page. Have lots of fun.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Lots of GSD therapy dogs on board here - some certified, some registered.

It is a great way to give back to the community. Skye makes a minimum of 6 visits a month with mental health and a large health center as well as seasonal jobs with a library and a softball league for handicapped children (as does my other dog, a golden.)

Good luck with this - it is time well spent.

The link to the group I am certified with and evaluate is below my signature.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Congratulations - you will never regret it.
Our Arabelle is a TDI theraphy dog. We visit the emergency room of one of the local hospitals in Albany. We also spend a great deal of time in an area long term/rehabilitation center.

The emergency room visits are VERY interesting. It's amazing how Ara can "calm" the emotions of some of the patients and their families.

The long term center is also quite rewarding because Ara visits the same residents each week. We presently spend time with about 12 people on each visit. Since they never know exactly when we will visit it is always a pleasant surprise.

Here's something that might surprise many theraphy dog owners on the board. While Christmas shopping at one of our large shopping malls, I asked one of the security guards if theraphy dogs were allowed in the mall. He answered yes and informed me that I need only to report at the desk each time that I expect to bring Ara into the mall.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I envy you the access to your mall. Those in our area only allow service dogs and that is the case of many. Insurance for therapy dogs only covers them while on an active visit, so many places (as is their right) consider therapy dogs the same as any family pet.

I'm glad you and your dog are welcome in your mall!


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

NC_PetMomma - like Bonnie said, there are a lot of therapy dogs and their humans on this board, so if you ever have any questions, there are lots of people (most of whom are more knowledgeable than I) to answer them for you.

My rescue pup Abby and I are registered with Therapy Dogs International. 

When we lived in northern Virginia, we visited an assisted living facility and worked with a special program for the memory impaired, which was both interesting and challenging. (More for me than Abby. She didn't care if people kept introducing themselves or didn't remember her name as long as someone petted her.)

We now visit with the WTU (Warrior Transition Unit) on base, which are soldiers who were wounded or seriously ill and will either be going back on duty or get out of the military. I think Abby prefers being around soldiers over being around old folks. She certainly loves making the rounds and hanging out with everyone.


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

Well, the mall thing surprised me as well - I reiterated that ARA was a therapy dog and not a “service” dog. The security guard said he understood. We’ll see what happens the first time I attempt to bring her into the mall entrance.


----------



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

I've heard that there are some areas around the country including one or two in New York State that allow Therapy Dogs on public transit and limited access to some areas that other pet dogs are not allowed. I think the concept was to allow people using their dog in such a manner an easier way to reach their visiting areas and return home (taxis, buses, etc.) and also to make a few stops along the way. It has been a couple of years since I read this so I don't remember where and under what circumstances. I would think that if the therapy dog was allowed in somewhere like a mall it would be more like a quick run in to maybe pick up something to be used in a therapy visit such as some gifts or treats for those you are visiting and not just to take the dog along while you spend the day shopping and killing time at the mall. 

You will need to check your state statutes and also maybe check with your county and city regs. I only have links to state statutes on Service Dogs and not Therapy Dogs.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

I love your blog. That is so awesome! I think it will be great for others to see the process! I am sure you will find some great resources from experienced folk here on the board as well!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MTAussieI love your blog. That is so awesome! I think it will be great for others to see the process! I am sure you will find some great resources from experienced folk here on the board as well!


Thanks, I am looking forward to learning from others and maybe even visa versa along this journey.


----------



## MTAussie (Dec 9, 2007)

You inspired me! It is addicting though! How can you balance this site and the blog!


----------



## Tetley's Mom (Dec 1, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: MTAussieYou inspired me! It is addicting though! How can you balance this site and the blog!


One word and the BEST purchase of 2008 - <u>iPhone</u>. Love it. I deal with the blog at night time*. And when I need a mental break at work - like every hour! - I check out what is going on the boards. Somehow I manage to do a little work during the day with my hobbies. iPhone rocks. 

_*I owned a business up through 2008 and managed our website. THAT was a feat. The blog is a cake walk when compared! I highly recommend one to anybody who wants an easy way to document what dog does, how much he/she trains, etc. Makes a great doggie 'portfolio.' _


----------

